# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Texas y Oklahoma

## Jonasino

6 muertos y 10 desaparecidos por las inundaciones en Texas y Oklahoma

    La zona de las Grandes Llanuras vive el mayo más lluvioso de la historia:






> Al menos seis personas han muerto y otras diez permanecen desaparecidas por las fuertes lluvias caídas durante el fin de semana en los estados norteamericanos de Texas y Oklahoma, anegados parcialmente por un temporal que amenaza con repetirse con la llegada de un nuevo frente.
> 
> Además de los tres fallecidos registrados durante el fin de semana -dos de ellos en Oklahoma y uno en Texas-, las autoridades han informado de otras tres víctimas más en estos dos estados, una de ellas menor de edad, tal y como ha publicado el portal web de la cadena estadounidense Univision.
> 
> Un joven de 14 años de edad, desaparecido desde el pasado domingo -cuando salió a pasear a sus dos perros-, ha sido hallado sin vida en la localidad de DeSoto (Texas). Por su parte, una joven de 18 años murió en Devine, también en Texas, el pasado domingo por la noche, cuando el agua arrastró el vehículo en el que se dirigía a su casa después de asistir a su fiesta de graduación.
> 
> La última de las víctimas mortales es un hombre de 37 años de edad, residente en la ciudad de Sapulpa (Oklahoma), tal y como indica el Departamento de Gestión de Emergencias estatal, que no ha ofrecido por el momento más detalles del caso.
> 
> Sólo en el condado texano de Hays, a las afueras de Austin, hasta 400 viviendas han quedado inundadas y dos puentes han quedado destruidos, según fuentes de los servicios de emergencia citadas por CNN. Más de mil casas han sufrido daños en toda la zona.
> ...


Fuente: iagua.es

----------

